# The New Wading Rocket!!!!!



## Redfish Hawk

Got tired of hauling the boat from storage when I wanted to go wade fishing and spending a couple hours cleaning it after just for a solo wading trip!

Went out and picked this up! 255 HP, 70mph top speed, 0-60 faster than anything on the water! Just ordered a rack for the back that holds cooler and rod holders!

Looking forward to getting to those wading spots now! And of course, I'll still be just as courteous to other fisherman as I was before!

Anyone else using these for wading transport???


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS

*awesome idea*

i of course do not wade!!
but what your logeic for purchasing this is totally cool. if i were a young man & i lived where you live & did the wade thing i for sure would have gone that route my self for sure because i have often thought why dont someone come up with this idea?? like you said no boat to haul & no boat to clean plus that has to be better on fuel :cheers: i think you will like the deal.
congrat's
stix


----------



## "Spanish Fly"

Pretty cool


----------



## Rawpower

I have thought about getting one of these for a while. Jet ski Brian Has his all decked out. Thanks for bringing up the subject of jet ski’s. To get to your favorite reef. You don’t need to spend 40 grand to go fish.


----------



## BIGMIKE77

*Had mine for a year now.*

I have an ice chest with rod holders and tackle box mounted to it as well. Also get about 70 on the water, not that i will go that fast.


----------



## cwall

Now you just need a fish finder! 
Seriously, great idea! That will go anywhere, and fast!


----------



## That Robbie Guy

... i'm not so sure I would get off to fish!


----------



## fred the wader

*Bayliner Jazz*

About 16 years ago I went to buy a jet ski and the salesman talked me into buying a 14 foot Bayliner Jazz with a 90 hp merk jet drive. this boat has been everywhere from Baffin to the Chandeulers. It cost $8,800.00 boat trailer tax. There are two things to remember,grass & seaweed clog your intake and I replaced the impeller 3 times due to sand and shell, be sure to keepout of real shallow shell bottoms. Being 72 years old I sold it to a friend and he still uses it. Bought a 21 foot flatscat, 140 four cycle Suziki. Still miss the old Jet Drive.


----------



## Redfish Hawk

Well, the maiden voyage was disappointing. Ran it for about 20 min in front of the marina on Lake Conroe just to make sure all was cool before heading out. Wind was howling so I headed for quiet cove to put the ski through its paces. Got about 5 miles before I lost steering at 55mph.... Crawled back to marina at 7mph leaning over the sides to steer it - was just thankful I didn't have to get towed! A loss of steering at the wrong time on one of those could be tragic - ill be speaking to the rigger at Seadoo tomorrow.


----------



## Trouthunter

Used to be a guy who used one to fish the surf out of POC. We'd see him when we were out there fishing from the boat. He'd run round us then run up onto the beach, then wade the first and second guts. 

He always caught a nice stringer of fish and it was the first PWC that I'd seen rigged for fishing with an ice chest, rod holders and such.

I always wanted to rig one up but never got around to doing it.

Hope you get your steering fixed.

TH


----------



## MapMaster

Cool ski and a good idea but there is 1 hitch...what about lights? My experience tells me that the best bite is often right at Dusk or Dawn and you are limited to daylight hours on a ski.


----------



## eyc0r

MapMaster said:


> Cool ski and a good idea but there is 1 hitch...what about lights? My experience tells me that the best bite is often right at Dusk or Dawn and you are limited to daylight hours on a ski.


I'm glad you brought that up... I was starting to look up jetski's on craigslist again...

I completely forgot that it's illegal to run a ski during night hours... and these summers in Houston make night fishing so much more attractive...


----------



## tx99gtp

Looks great! I have an older ski that I just rebuilt (2005 yamaha) that I rigged to fish when I rebuilt it. Will be trying it out end of next week pending weather. I used a basket made for a wagon with a few mods. I'm curious how your are setting yours up. Send me a PM if you want some pics of what I did.

~ Josh


----------



## Redfish Hawk

Ordered a cooler rack w/ 2 rod holders. Got a 6ft Yak Attack stakeout stick and a 3lb folding spoon tine anchor. Hopefully that combo will secure it ok while I'm wading??? Still debating GPS mount.... Definitely a work in progress!

Josh - post your pics!


----------



## Redfish Hawk

The rack I went with...


----------



## Law Dog

Nice ride, Congrats!


----------



## mlinger

Redfish Hawk are those small gas cans on the side of the rack or what?


----------



## Reel reaper

People in Florida have been using them for about 20 years . There pretty cool and low cost . You should get the tow behind float that surfers uses to hold a cooler . It workes better than the high end mount on rack and safer . Good luck and watch the weather !


----------



## ElTiburon

Used to... Never owned a boat, but maintenance on these is a killer. Lasted me 3 years before it would have cost me 3K to fix so I sold outright. I was super thorough with my maintenance as well  oh well... fun and useful... I'd buy another one lol


----------



## tspitzer

was stopped a few years ago in packer channel by a game warden on one--have not seen them since--he said he loved to work off of it--


----------



## Boiler

You guys should check out Jet Ski Brian. Been thinking of going this route instead of purchasing a boat.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Anybody have any pics of fish caught using one of these wading rockets?


----------



## That Robbie Guy

Reel reaper said:


> You should get the tow behind float that surfers uses to hold a cooler .


... i'm searching but am not coming up with any pics. =/


----------



## Johnnycb

What did that rack cost......looks like ones I have seen being made out of Florida.


----------

